# فرصة نادرة للمستثمرين لاتعوض



## البديع (15 ديسمبر 2014)

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

- للبيع ارض مساحتها 887م على شارع 30 تجاري بمحافظة الرس بمنطقة القصيم 

- منحة ملكية مملوكة بصك شرعي 

- بمخطط معتمد وسط المحافظة يحتوي ع جميع الخدمات # فرصة نادرة للمستثمرين لاتعوض 

(للإستفسار جوال 0508008200) للجادين فقط

والرزق على الله ​*_


----------

